

The Enemy of My Enemy - ojbyrne
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/14/the-enemy-of-my-enemy/

======
RyanMcGreal
There won't be any surprising math here for programmers, though some of the
author's efforts to explain math involving negatives in pragmatic, real-world
terms were quite interesting. I also enjoyed this anecdote:

> The eminent linguistic philosopher J. L. Austin of Oxford once gave a
> lecture in which he asserted that there are many languages in which a double
> negative makes a positive, but none in which a double positive makes a
> negative - to which the Columbia philosopher Sidney Morgenbesser, sitting in
> the audience, sarcastically replied, "Yeah, yeah."

